# So..what exactly is it?



## Markw (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, I took this photo and realized, hey. Not many people would really guess what this was the first time they see it. So, thats that Id like you to do. Id like you to figure it out what it is. It may not be as ambiguous as I think it is, or it may be more so. Here is the photo, yes, I know its not exactly tack sharp and theres some weird blurring thing happening with the bottom background..:








I know the wonderful world of macro can produce these kind of things often, so if you would like to post some of your ambiguous photos to see if others' can guess what they are, feel more than welcome to.

:thumbup:
Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 10, 2010)

Oooo, the eye of a crustacean of some sort?  Crab maybe?


----------



## Markw (Aug 10, 2010)

Youre too good. 

Mark


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 10, 2010)

crab eye


----------

